# Impressive short weed grass that I'd like more of



## OntGC (7 mo ago)

Hi folks.

Can anyone help me figure out what kind of veg this is? We have some extensive grass fields once just used for summer parking, but I have been plowing the snow off for a few years resulting in the area converting to the unknown veg below. Seems to look good all of the "green season" and is the only thing that can handle a lot of vehicle traffic. I would consider encouraging more of it in a larger grassed parking area but don't know what I've got.

Alternatively, if anyone has tips for what to plant for poor soil sandy soil quality, high compaction, high traffic, high draught, etc. We are in Zone 4b in Canada. Temps down to -40C during winter and up to +30C in summer. I really just need something to help the soil knit and prevent reduce the dust.

I am all ears!

Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks like prostrate knotweed.


----------



## OntGC (7 mo ago)

Thanks Grizzly Adam. I took some more photos of samples this morning and tried them in the google lens app--very cool and based on more research and photos, I'm well convinced that you are correct.

This leads to what might sound like a strange question: Has anyone ever tried using Prostrate Knotweed as a soil stabilizer/lawn for high traffic areas?

A series of questions for anyone to consider:
- Any down sides to cultivating Prostrate Knotweed?
- Any idea how to cultivate Prostrate Knotweed? Plugs? Seed? Cuttings?
- To my knowledge Prostrate Knotweed is non-native to Ontario--so are a number of suggested "lawn" grass species. It is not considered as an invasive species. Can anyone suggest why a test plot would be a bad idea?

Potential planting area (Photo below): 
- Far from neighbours and neighbours are far from lawn people.
- Area will be subjected to significant traffic 4 seasons.
- Area is a recently rehabilitated borrow pit (gravel pit) with ~1-3" of local topsoil mixed in with sandy gravel.
- I want something green, drought resistant, and tough to help stabilize the pit floor. 
- Slopes are seeded with an "MTO" seed mix: 10% Kentucky Blue, 52% Creeping Red Fescue, 35% TT Perennial Rye, 3% White Clover. This mix has had been very effective for lower traffic areas.--I'm just trying to figure out the pit floor.
- I cannot exaggerate the amount of foot and vehicle traffic abuse and compaction that this area will be subjected to.

Thanks Folks!


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know much about the actual plant, but as you say it gets a lot a foot traffic, assuming this traffic is desired, look into whether in attracts "stinging" insects.

I just remember the first year I moved into our new house and we had lots of weeds, that the insect life was crazy and the kids couldn't even run in the yard during the summer.

Also it seems to be sensitive to fungi, see below link: http://www.aloki.hu/pdf/1706_1338313394.pdf


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Prostrate knotweed will likely thrive under heavy traffic. It loves our gravel driveway and will attempt to take over anywhere that nothing is growing.

I've mostly been interested in killing ours. I've never purposefully tried to grow it.

No idea if anywhere purposely sells seed for knotweed. If you plant the cheapest erosion control grass possible, I wouldn't be surprised if knotweed eventually starts taking over that parking lot at some point as well. Especially if your other parking lot in the area has lots of it.


----------

